# Nasty



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 27, 2020)

Yikes! Seems like about every 3 times I mow I find a nest.


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 27, 2020)

yuk


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2020)

Gas and a match after dark


----------



## trc65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sevin dust (carbaryl) is my go to for ground bees. Sprinkle some right in the hole after dark. Carbaryl is very toxic to bees, but is slow acting. By sprinkling it right in the nest, they will walk through it and carry it into the nest thus spreading it to whole population. Doesnt kill immediately though, so dont expect them to be gone in the morning, it takes 2-3 days to work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 27, 2020)

Wasps and bees don't belong underground. That's just wrong.


----------



## Maverick (Aug 28, 2020)

Having been stung more than once by yellow jackets, feel free to exact revenge for me.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 29, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Sevin dust (carbaryl) is my go to for ground bees. Sprinkle some right in the hole after dark. Carbaryl is very toxic to bees, but is slow acting. By sprinkling it right in the nest, they will walk through it and carry it into the nest thus spreading it to whole population. Doesnt kill immediately though, so dont expect them to be gone in the morning, it takes 2-3 days to work.



I have found 8 "ground" nests in the last 2 weeks, well maybe 3 of them found me. Usually a few bites don't mind, but more than 10 often itch. If I ignore the bites, they fade in minutes and seem gone in hours unless a mouth part or something is still in me. Most nests have been on a bank to steep for gas, so that sevin dust sounds like a plan. The one closest to the house I used the Shop Vac, randomly turning it on over the day last Saturday, while home putting up siding. Had 2 gallons of them by dark. When they hit the deflector shield at the end of the hose, that often does the job. They also take care of each other in the stressed environment. To comfort them, I put a squirt or two of fogger down the line just as I shut the vacuum off, then loop the intake (hose) to the exhaust to seal the system. They were roasted with cardboard in the burn-barrel after dark. The ground nests seemed far less active on Sunday as did the 3 nests across the street. So now I'm wondering if they are colony related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 31, 2020)

They're everywhere!! I'll get this one this fall/winter. Makes for cool porch hangers :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 31, 2020)

Just try not to use the Sevin near honeybees - as you said it is fatal to bees and we don't need any more honeybees to die.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> They're everywhere!! I'll get this one this fall/winter. Makes for cool porch hangers :)View attachment 192877


great for skeet shooting with 12 gauge - hard to miss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 31, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> great for skeet shooting with 12 gauge - hard to miss.



Well, shooting the nest is often easy. I was a kid and used low brass #8 shot, 20 gauge, double barrel model 311 Springfield to reach out and touch a bold hornet face nest. Fired both barrels at the same time from 25-30 feet away. Knowing my pattern would surely do well with the captives inside, so I thought. Amazing how many, many hornets were alive and surprised. I was surprised too. The next week they were all gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, shooting the nest is often easy. I was a kid and used low brass #8 shot, 20 gauge, double barrel model 311 Springfield to reach out and touch a bold hornet face nest. Fired both barrels at the same time from 25-30 feet away. Knowing my pattern would surely do well with the captives inside, so I thought. Amazing how many, many hornets were alive and surprised. I was surprised too. The next week they were all gone.


I shot a basketball sized hornets nest at close range. Of course ran right away. plenty survived but it was like confetti....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I shot a basketball sized hornets nest at close range. Of course ran right away. plenty survived but it was like confetti....


The ground nests early before fire season- we would take a cherry bomb and make the hole bigger. Huge cloud of wasps. come back that evening. cherry bomb would go down into nest.. it reduced population quick. Kind like a short lived wasp geyser.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 31, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> The ground nests early before fire season- we would take a cherry bomb and make the hole bigger. Huge cloud of wasps. come back that evening. cherry bomb would go down into nest.. it reduced population quick. Kind like a short lived wasp geyser.



On flat ground, I pour old fryer grease in the hole. Gets most of them. Sometimes a bear stops by and digs them up after a peanut soaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 31, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> The ground nests early before fire season- we would take a cherry bomb and make the hole bigger. Huge cloud of wasps. come back that evening. cherry bomb would go down into nest.. it reduced population quick. Kind like a short lived wasp geyser.



We did the cherry bomb thing too as kids. Dad used motor oil and a chase of gas. He was more serious. He had an oops once and put a few rocks into the chicken coup. Guess the vapor cloud was a bit big. We were usually sent to bed before he worked his magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> On flat ground, I pour old fryer grease in the hole. Gets most of them. Sometimes a bear stops by and digs them up after a peanut soaking.


Yes but as a young teenager- best bang for buck was cherry bombs. I have to agree hot grease would have been much safer


----------

